# Snakes with Diarrhea



## Shey

My four juvenile snakes appear to be having diarrhea. They're being fed pinky rats/mice ..are they having diarrhea because the pinkys diet only consist of the mothers milk? or is it more on the lines of a bacterial infection/parasites? I'm not looking for a definite answer because I won't get one, I just wanted to know what's more likely to cause this, I'm going to get a fecal test on all four of them, if it turns out that they have a bacterial infection/parasites or any related health problem whats the best antibiotic that's safe to use on juvenile snakes? thanks! 
-shey


----------



## Athravan

How do you define diahorrea? Most snakes don't produce hard "pellets", they do produce a poop with some liquid texture, although it shouldn't actually be water at all, and is usually black/brown with some white parts. It dries pretty quickly usually, but when fresh is pretty moist (gross I know).

I know it's a bit gross but if you could describe exactly what it looks like, it might help people be more accurate with their help.

If it looks like there are fish eggs, or round bubble type things in the poop, this is a sign of flagellates. Basic parasites usually aren't visible but some worms are. If it is parasites, it depends on which one. A broad spectrum wormer like panacur will kill quite a lot, there are of course many many parasites some more specialist than others, but panacur is usually the first course. Antibiotics would only help if there was an infection. Parasites are not that likely unless you suspect a problem with the food source, the animals are WC, or you frequently take them into the garden and they are allowed to free roam where there may be other faeces or insects.


----------



## Shey

Athravan said:


> How do you define diahorrea? Most snakes don't produce hard "pellets", they do produce a poop with some liquid texture, although it shouldn't actually be water at all, and is usually black/brown with some white parts. It dries pretty quickly usually, but when fresh is pretty moist (gross I know).
> 
> I know it's a bit gross but if you could describe exactly what it looks like, it might help people be more accurate with their help.
> 
> If it looks like there are fish eggs, or round bubble type things in the poop, this is a sign of flagellates. Basic parasites usually aren't visible but some worms are. If it is parasites, it depends on which one. A broad spectrum wormer like panacur will kill quite a lot, there are of course many many parasites some more specialist than others, but panacur is usually the first course. Antibiotics would only help if there was an infection. Parasites are not that likely unless you suspect a problem with the food source, the animals are WC, or you frequently take them into the garden and they are allowed to free roam where there may be other faeces or insects.


I know what "regular" snake BMs look like, but my snakes are producing very dark and extremely runny BMs .. thanks for the reply! : ]


----------



## bkenobi

*very curious*

Can you explain your signature?


----------



## CloudForest

Shey said:


> My four juvenile snakes appear to be having diarrhea. They're being fed pinky rats/mice ..are they having diarrhea because the pinkys diet only consist of the mothers milk? or is it more on the lines of a bacterial infection/parasites? I'm not looking for a definite answer because I won't get one, I just wanted to know what's more likely to cause this, I'm going to get a fecal test on all four of them, if it turns out that they have a bacterial infection/parasites or any related health problem whats the best antibiotic that's safe to use on juvenile snakes? thanks!
> -shey


the question of which antibiotics to use depends entirely on what the bacteria is, and a professional needs to make that decision, aswell as set the dose and possibly Adm1nister it

(OMG SERIOUSLY STOP CENSORING THE WORD _A_D_M_I_N_ - its stupid!!!!!!)...neways...back on track...

but, some snake faeces and urates are quite soft, doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong however


----------



## bkenobi

Shey said:


> I know what "regular" snake BMs look like, but my snakes are producing very dark and extremely runny BMs .. thanks for the reply! : ]


Can you please explain this photo?


----------



## bonesy

bkenobi said:


> Can you please explain this photo?


this post is from 2008 i dont think your gonna get a reply


----------



## Bombjack

bonesy said:


> this post is from 2008 i dont think your gonna get a reply


I hate when that happens:blush::blowup:


----------



## CloudForest

Ugh conned by a ******* ******* ****** spam bot.


----------

